# DDD vs White Label Chocolate Doughnut



## Eduardo (5/11/15)

Hello People. 

I really like Debbie Does Donuts and have gone through about 2 bottles now since i started vaping not very long ago. I am however very curious about the White Label one called Chocolate Doughtnut.

Are there any forumites on here that have tried both and can give me an idea on what to expect from White Label. Is it better, stronger, more chocolatey, worse, almost the same?

I dont like wasting cash and if it receives a lot of positive feedback i might just invest in a 100ml or so...

Thanks


----------



## Eduardo (5/11/15)

Might i add that DDD is my favourite juice thus far 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/15)

I'm not going to partake in the poll just yet as I haven't tried the Whitelabel one. I just wanted to chip in here and mention that DDD instantly jumped to the top of my favorites list, it's going to be a tough one to beat.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/11/15)

I've had both. Both are very good juices. White Label to me is a bit more subtle, less sweet. If you enjoy DDD then I think you will also enjoy WL's version.


----------



## Eduardo (5/11/15)

Pixstar said:


> I've had both. Both are very good juices. White Label to me is a bit more subtle, less sweet. If you enjoy DDD then I think you will also enjoy WL's version.


Thanks Pixstar, i might JUST invest seeing that its lekker cheap


----------



## moonunit (5/11/15)

Both are very good, try the WL if you haven't, you won't be sorry. When I initially tried the 2 I thought they were similar, then tried side by test and the are notably different. DDD is more savory while WL has a sweeter almost vanilla note to it. 

This is obviously my take on it, as I see I am saying the opposite to @Pixstar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eduardo (5/11/15)

Thanks for the replies. @moonunit and @Pixstar you have convinced me. When payday comes ill try some WL. Have you had any of their other juices? The berry yoghurt looks nice aswell..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/11/15)

Yeah @moonunit just shows you how subjective the whole e-juice thing really is. I found DDD denser, sweeter. My WL is finished, but next time I'm gonna try them side by side, should have two identical setups as first prize... I have 3 Kanger subtanks but the taste is so muted when compared to my Goblin mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/11/15)

@Eduardo wrt to White Label Berry Yoghurt, it's excellent, so refreshing, fruity, not too sweet. One of my ADV's. I introduced it to two mates and now that is their ADV too. I find it perfect for these hot and unfortunately dry summer days. Other nice fruity ones for me are MMM Budget Banana and E-Liquid Project Pearing Melon Dew, both local juices. A nice import I'm enjoying right now too is Jazzy Boba - Dewwy Boba.


----------



## Sir Vape (5/11/15)

Love me DDD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex_123 (5/11/15)

White labels berry yogurt is a potential ADV. Not over powering and very addictive in my opinion. 
DDD is one of my favorites, would like to try out WLs version of the doghnut as well! I imagine it would be very tasty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (5/11/15)

I concur on WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt. Awesome, now an ADV (all day vape) for me. ELP Pearing Melon Dew is also a great juice. Have had a few toots of DDD - very authentic and, importantly for me, not too sweet, but not one of my preferred categories of flavours and, thus, only an occasional vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

